# Furry Discord Server



## Noctus (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello you beautiful fuzzballs, I am here to inform you about a Discord server I have created for furries to communicate with one another and meet friends. All are welcome here. This server contains SFW as well as NSFW, 6 bots, events, roleplay, gaming, roles to describe who you are, and of course FURRIES!!!

Join us here: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers or via Discord Invite Code McMR9sJ

-Edit 1-

+Bot Changes

+Raid/Spam Protection

+Channels Sorted

+Self Assignable Roles

+A Few Staff Members


----------



## Noctus (Nov 8, 2017)

*Bump for changes WOOT WOOT ^_^


----------

